# Newbie Just found out



## st_catherine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm 31 (next Month  ), Hubby is 34. We have one lovely and very lively 3 year old boy, who was conceived naturally after only 3 months of trying.
We were both heavy drinkers, bad eaters, and smokers at the time.

Now 3 years on we have both stopped smoking, drink less and eat low carb, wheat free.
My periods have been irregular since starting TTC, which has been 1 year now without sucess.
I've just been through 1 lot of blood tests to test Prog etc, which were inconclusive.
So before thinking about treatment for me Dr sent Hubby for semen analysis.
Got results back last week and discovered Hubby Is Low and Slow  

We were both shocked to discover we've both got probs now.

Doc is sending Hubby for 1 more test next week to confirm results.

We are extremely shell shocked. 

We were wondering ....

Are meds such as Clomid and Metformin available on NHS to me as I already have One child ?

If not what sort of costs are involved ?

I will be asking Dr all this ?'s but would like to find out some info in between.

Thanks In advance


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

Dear St Catherine

I too have infertility after concieving my dd without even trying some 16 years ago now and was incredibly shocked to find out that i now have problems.  Having done a bit of research i think it is not uncommon for many couples to have some factors which may affect fertility as lots of these people will get lucky and concieve without having to go for tests - ie they might never know.  Eg a high %age of women have some form of endometriosis and unless they have syptoms of pain or infertility will never know.  My point is try not to dwell too much on the problems which have been identified as you are doing look for ways around them (there is a lot you can do)

In answer to your questions

Clomid is available on nhs as far as i know - dont know about metaformin.

Costs of tx vary depending what u have but my clinic charges the following
iui £550 plus drugs and hfea fee (expect to pay about £1000 in total but depends on quantity of drugs)
ivf £2000 plus drugs and hfea fee (about £3000 in total)
ivf+icsi is about £1000 on top of the ivf (i think)

Hope this helps and good luck with your investigations

Lots of love Annie M


----------



## st_catherine (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks annie

I was starting to get a bit panicky as I've read that your options on NHS become limited If you have already have a child unasisted.

We are only at the beginning of investigations and in reality have lots of time really. I was always adament I wanted kiddies close together as My sister and I were 5 years apart and never that close until recently.
Now just knowing We may not conceive unassited has thrown all that out the window and I'm just praying for another child no matter how long it takes.


----------

